# Internet Explorer 9 Beta Scheduled for September



## topgear (Jul 31, 2010)

*Internet Explorer 9 goes beta in September, but it's unknown if the public will have access.*


Thursday during Microsoft’s annual day-long presentation to Wall Street analysts, chief operating officer Kevin Turner said that Internet Explorer 9 will go beta in September.


Microsoft declined to answer additional questions after Turner's announcement, remaining tight-lipped in regards to the availability of a more stable preview, or whether the beta would actually be open to the public in September.


"We do not have any additional specifics to share at this time about when Internet Explorer 9 Beta will be available," a company spokeswoman said.


Microsoft would also not name a release schedule for the final build. As it stands now, Internet Explorer 9 isn't expected to be completed until September 2011--that's if the company mimics the timeline it used for Internet Explorer 8.


Internet Explorer 9 will be the first Microsoft-based browser that won't run on Windows XP. Consumers using Windows Vista and Windows 7 can get an early taste of the upcoming browser by sampling three sets of demos here. Currently the Internet Explorer 9 Platform Preview is in its third build.

Source


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope it is faster than IE8.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2010)

digit guys had once written in the mag ( may be on April or May ) that IE9 preview is faster than FF - so it would be faster than IE8 without any doubt.


----------



## techwhiz.in (Aug 14, 2010)

Google chrome has also released its beta version (Chrome 6)and has introduced some feature like Auto Fill option,Visual Tweaks which are aimed at improving speed and ease of use.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 14, 2010)

Microsoft will gain share in browser market once it releases IE9 as it will be fully compliant to HTML5


----------



## techwhiz.in (Aug 16, 2010)

Gauravs90 said:


> Microsoft will gain share in browser market once it releases IE9 as it will be fully compliant to HTML5



Other browsers will also become HTML 5 complaint then why do you think only IE will gain the share?


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

Smells like a hardcore IE fan


----------



## dr.rdb (Aug 16, 2010)

f*ck u MS for nt bringin IE9 to XP!


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 16, 2010)

topgear said:


> Smells like a hardcore IE fan


Not an IE fan I use firefox and opera to browse internet.
I'm saying this because I've faith in MS. They have realised their mistake and are really working hard on IE. I belive what they did with windows 7 they can do with IE.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2010)

got your point but they have not released IE9 for windows Xp - I know it's an aged OS but a large number of users still use Xp and every other popular browsers for windows support XP.

M$ is releasing IE9 so they can bump up the sell and use of windows 7 even more - It's pretty simple - if you want IE9 go get windows 7 or use old buggy Vista.

What exclusive feature will IE9 sport which requires windows Vista and 7 anyway ?

Every other browser will come with even more features and improved engines and they will support XP as well for sure.

Granted windows 7 is a great OS but do we really require windows 7 just to browse a couple of website using a particular browser from M$.

BTW, they are not even happy with windows 7 and will release windows 8.

Now just see the lifetime of these OSes :

Windows Xp released on 2001
Windows Vista on 2007
Windows 7 on 2009
Windows 8 will be released on 2012

So after IE9 M$ will release another browser update ( IE 10 ) ( which will suck for sure ) and will compel anyone willing to use it to upgrade to anewer version of windows.

So with IE9 or IE10 it's all about business strategy - it's nothing to do with improving user experiences.


----------



## vickyadvani (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope IE9 is much faster


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ yep it would be better than IE8 without any doubt but I don't think it would be faster than any other popular browsers ie FF, chrome and opera.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 18, 2010)

Who cares? At least, I don't!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 18, 2010)

IE 9 is till slower than Opera, or Chrome, and Firefox 4. Add to the fact that it is runs only on Windows.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

IE8 sux so will inherit the IE9


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2010)

and don't forget the tons of security holes and bugs which makes every version of IE a legendary one


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 19, 2010)

update:
IE 9 beta will be launched on 15th September, 2010
Microsoft announced IE9 Beta Launch on 15th September 2010  TechTin | Technology container


----------



## pauldmps (Aug 20, 2010)

Microsoft always takes wrong decisions. Bringing IE9 to XP would've had increased their market share substantially.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 20, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> Microsoft always takes wrong decisions. Bringing IE9 to XP would've had increased their market share substantially.


Actually Microsoft want to give people more reason to upgrade to windows 7
Recently Microsoft released Windows Live Essential 2011 beta, which can only be installed on windows 7 / vista.


----------



## techwhiz.in (Aug 23, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, they are not even happy with windows 7 and will release windows 8.



Windows 7 is doing good and XP users are on decline.


----------



## adithestar (Aug 23, 2010)

well,, IE9 sounds interesting,, hope its faster


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 24, 2010)

> Who cares? At least, I don't


Same here. IE 6,7,8 disappointed me, so i m not going to try it until they release it for ubuntu natively


----------



## Garbage (Aug 24, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Same here. IE 6,7,8 disappointed me, so i m not going to try it until they release it for ubuntu natively


 
LOL... M$ is never going to do that.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 24, 2010)

> LOL... M$ is never going to do that.


 Thats the whole point 
They are not going to release it for ubuntu and i am not going to use it at all ever!!!


----------

